# The Benefits of Authority



## hylogenesis (Apr 26, 2012)

I like cops until they get up in my business for things I didn't do.

*Example 1:* I was 11 and had just finished up an eventful day out in the swamp...at the time I had this intense interest in the population dynamics of our local snails, so that's why...anyway, I come out of the woods all hip-hop-happy-top and such, and then BAM!--3 _guns_ pointed right at me...long story short, apparently I was out there with someone who was wanted for armed robbery.

*Example 2:* We'd just moved into a new home, out of state, and this cop shows up on the doorstep looking for the previous owner of the house, who is basically the female equivalent of Scumbag Steve. Anywho, I'm 14 and I tell him she _used_ to live here--and what does he do? Assumes I'm lying about my identity, asks for identification, then gets pissed when I don't have any and have to show him my bottle of Prozac just to prove that I hadn't made up my name.

Other than that, authority figures are useful things, and anarchy is a useless pursuit...that being said, I absolutely hated Animal Farm...


----------



## ENTPfemme (Mar 16, 2012)

Being taken care of so I can do my own thing. I hate management positions. I like being an eternal kid.


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

I have to admit I do like being in authority sometimes. I'm lower management at my summer job and I feel like I'm more effective at my job than I was when I wasn't management. I tend not to trust others to get the job done right. When I'm in charge, I know I can do what needs to be done efficiently. I don't have to put my fate and the fate of the company in someone else's hands. I know it's in competent hands when I'm running the show.I also like social status just a little bit. I usually don't care what people think of me, but I like wearing the management uniform and having people I've never seen in my life jump out of the way for me and look at me like they're scared of me (the management team in my department has a bit of a reputation for being scary).


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

I hate authority over me. Thats why I like being in authoritative positions. I feel like I can do better than others can in terms of managing things, and I hate people thinking that they're better than me, and I have sort of a complex about that. A teacher-student relationship is the only "authority" I approve of as it is one of learning and understanding instead of "do as I say because I said so even if I'm a dumbass".

This goes along with my dislike of government and the people that are put into office. I would run for something, but that is not where my interests lie, so I just do my best to stay away from situations where people have power over me.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

People should always question "authority."

Follow good leaders, because they know the best way to reach a common destination.

But, never simply obey them - out of fear, or laziness, or whatever.

Always be independent.

Always be free.


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

I hate authority, but I admit it's useful and even necessary. Too many people are just way too weak to accept the fact that they don't need any kind of authority over them. Since they don't realize it, they need someone to lead them. They don't say humans are like sheep for nothing. If only people learned to think for themselves, authority wouldn't be necessary.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

I have no issues with authority as a concept, in practice an individual must be measured before being given respect for the authority they have.

There are plenty with authority who are incompetent, or in other words flawed like all humans. That's annoying. There are some who are corrupt or power hungry, that's where it falls apart.


----------

